

Slashathon - ccrossfield
http://www.slashathon.com

======
diziet
Since it's almost impossible to read the font on the landing page, it says:

Slashathon is a hackathon where developers create applications and technology
within twelve hours. The music-oriented event offers developers a unique
challenge to create solutions for artists to engage with their communities
around an album release.

